# Favorite Spinner/Buzzbait



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Whats everybodys favorite spinner and/or buzzbait?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Actually I get one of the best and cheapest on the market. Northland makes a very good spinnerbait. They also makes a good buzzer. The thing about buzzers is the fact they are almost all the same. Strike king has a new double bladed that is suppost to be out that has 2 blades that counter rotate making for a slower retreave. The next spinnerbait that I use a lot is the terminator. Thats the one with the titanium. They take a lot of beating and stay very durable.

Though at one time I found a spinnerbait that I have been using for pike and musky with some realy good was the heddon ghost minnow. It was a bigger at almost an once. It had a two bigger willow leaf type blaids and produced lots of drag. I dont think they make that one anymore though 

When looking for a spinnerbait remember that they come in many types of blades. Just because I am fond of willow leafs dont mean that the other types that are out there wont work. But give the northland types a try...the color selection is vast and you can match it with almost any type of skirt as well as matching to the hatch.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I rerember reading Ghost Minnow at Bass Pro the other day, i forgot waht it was though.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The last time I was in a bass pro they did not have any. I think the tandem I got (heddon ghost minnow) no longer is made. Though you could have been looking at a crank. Theres a few cranks out there with similar names.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I usually use spinner baits at night, the bait I have had the most luck with is the War Eagle Night bait picture is below. These are avaliable from Bass Pro and run about $5.75 each, well worth the money, they own the night!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice looking lure...how do they hold up to a big fish?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

3/8 oz white spinnerbait with tandem sm colorado/ lg willow blades in nickle or bronze were just dealy on summertime smallies last year, and I caught a few nice bigmouths on them too. Before that, I rarely used em, but they now have a good place in my arsenal.


----------

